# Skin problem



## h2t99 (Mar 3, 2008)

We bought a jenny at a auction late last year, she had a few spots of rain rot, not bad. I just dusted all the horses and donkeys for lice, since she and her new best buddy were itching like crazy. Well July has bald spots all over her back, she has longer hair so it was not noticeable at first, I first noticed a bright red spot!! She had itched herself raw, so when I started moving her hair around I found several spots and her hair is falling out!!




Not only that she has some spots that are oozing, I feel terrible that I did not catch it earlier!! I know what rain rot is and I do not think it is that, The hair comes right off in clumps and she is very tender. Any suggestions on what I can use to clear this up? I just tried my vet but they are closed already so I will call tomorrow, I just thought maybe someone would have some suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope you found some advice on the spots on your jenny, hope she is feeling better....Did you get help from a vet?

I have not had such a problem ....yet....so I'd be no help...

Good Luck!


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 4, 2008)

I talked to the vet today and she has a allergic reaction to the lice!! I dust all my horses every winter for lice, we have chickens and ducks that are free range and they give the lice to the horses



July had lice when we got her so she was treated then and she got them again, I guess these were "super beggers" I guess I need to catch all of our birds and dust them!! Anyways she is on antibiotics and a bacterial spray, I should know in a couple of days if that is working!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 5, 2008)

I am so glad you got some help for July, what a nice name, I hope she is feeling better soon!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so glad you found out what it was. Now, July will be on the mend from her itching. I love her name as well. Chickens and ducks birds, in general..can be nortorious for lice. Corinne


----------

